# Moving To Portugal



## walking into sunshine (Jun 3, 2018)

I am considering moving to Portugal with my family. I would like to find somewhere where we could settle and live the life we dream of. The Algarve is my initial choice, although I have been advised to consider the Silver Coast either Lisbon or Cascais to get another perspective

I have done research via the web, spoken to friends who know the area as well as an agents. I will going out to see different places and then draw up a shortlist. I will spend time in the Algarve as well as well as the Silver Coast.

The preferred choice in the Algarve is to be around the Central Western parts. The brief is my partner prefers to be somewhere that is not remote and where there are people. She would like somewhere where she can walk from a villa and there is say restaurants, coffee shop and other amenities. I know this is not always possible and you need a car to go a short distance for everything you need. I appreciate some of these will be holiday resorts, which are busy in summer months and quiet at other times. The other requirement is to be with a reasonable distance of an international school such Nobel near Porches and Vilamoura.

A few suggestions of places include Lagos, Almancil, Quinta De Lago, Vilamoura , Olhos de Agua, Gale, Guia, Alcantarilha, Armacau De Pera, Carveioro, 

If you live in the Algarve or have experience of living there your advice would be greatly be appreciated of the places I should visit including recommendations of any international schools.

Also, if anyone has thoughts on Cascais and Lisbon compared to the Algarve. I appreciate Lisbon has more opportunity for jobs but this is not an essential element for the move.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to take a good look round all places as its a very personal decision, but you should add Tavira and Colégio Santiago Internacional Tavira with England Curriculum to your list of options to research. And please don't forget we have just had the wettest coldest spring here - it's not all beer and skittles you know - moving here for the weather is not a good enough reason on it's own if you need to also earn a living.


----------



## virginiadaze (Jun 8, 2018)

*Retiring to Portugal*

My husband and I (in our late 50’s) are hoping to retire to Portugal by early 2020. We have dreamt for years of living in Europe and we are finally in a position to do so. We are both American citizens. We’ve done plenty of research as to which country met all our criteria and have settled on Portugal (my husband is Portuguese). We’ve never been there, plan on visiting early next year. I have family in the Netherlands and we regularly visit there so we are familiar with European life vs American life. We are interested in either central or northern Portugal (Porto, Braga, Douro Valley). Coimbra is on the list as well. I’m not a fan of extreme heat and would prefer rolling hills or mountains and cooler temps. We’re not interested in touristy areas either so that rules out the Algarve.

We’d like to rent at first, preferably furnished, with a small yard. However, we would consider an apartment as long as it’s not in the middle of the city, perhaps the outskirts. At this time, we have no idea what it would cost to move a household there. We lead a very simple life (basic necessities, no luxury needed) and enjoy staying home with our 2 dogs, cooking, drinking wine, being outdoors and meeting friendly people. Since we both don’t speak the language, we’d like to be near expats or where English is regularly spoken, though we do plan on learning the language once we are there (I speak a little Dutch so hope that will make it easier). I’ve read somewhere that you must show a minimum income for residency requirements? Our goal is to live in Portugal full-time but understand that it is a process.

Also, from what I hear, cars are quite expensive in Portugal. My brothers who live in the Netherlands own a car business so am thinking we could purchase one from them without much hassle since it’s in the EU?

Regarding our dogs, are there any special requirements for that? We’ve been watching many videos on YouTube which has given us great insight into the country and living there and we’ve really liked what we’ve seen and heard so far. 
Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there and a very wam welcme to the forum
You have asked several questions.
May I suggest that you use the Search facility as all of these subjects ahve already been covered in great detail.

To do this if tou click on the SEARCH section on the title bar above it will give you a drop down menu.
got to ADVANCED SEARCH. 
the put subject in and on the RIGHT HAND side find the country, in your case postugal
Then hit the search button.

If you still have specific questions ask away 

Does your husband hold Portuguese nationality?


----------

